# My puppy broke her radius, three weeks later, new x-rays. Very concerned... (pics)



## synenergy52 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi there. My first post! 

Our 10-month old Maltese-Poodle "Mimi" fell from a bunk bed exactly three Saturdays (three weeks) ago. We took her into the vet that same day and they x-rayed her, found that she broke her front left radius completely (clean fracture) and cracked her ulna. They put her in a splint and said to re-visit every two weeks.

Her second visit, they replaced the splint. 

Her third visit was supposed to be "week 4" but it wound up being an emergency week 3. Mimi removed the splint all by herself. Puppies 

So we brought her in, the vet re x-rayed her and says she is healing just fine, despite the bone healing crooked. He says it will straighten out every time. They put a new splint on her.

Her next visit is in two weeks. Here are the x-rays... the first one was taken the same day as the accident. The second x-ray was taken yesterday on 6/5/10. I am concerned cause the bones don't appear to be touching/healing properly. The radius looks like its shoving its way into the ulna and I'm afraid she may have difficulties walking in the future. 

Am I worrying too much? Do the bones look like they'll heal? (given past members' experience) I will be seeking a second opinion tomorrow (I hope a certified surgeon can do this for free) I am not sure since I am a first time dog owner. Thanks!!

Before...









Now...









Mimi!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome to Dog Forums. 

No experience reading x-rays... However, from a lay persons point of view it doesn't look to me like it's healing correctly. I would definitely get a second opinion from an orthopedic surgeon ASAP. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## jclt (May 24, 2010)

Aww poor Mimi! How awful. Wow what a break! So sad. Hopefully that vet is correct, however I too would get a second opinion, because it is never good for a bone to be crooked. In humans if this happens and they experience problems, doctors have to re break the bone and let them line up.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Ask for a referral to an orthopedic surgeon. Is there a teaching vet college in your area?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I knew a dog that had almost an identical break except his was both the ulna and radias clean break. he was a toy poodle, after 2 weeks of casts he had to end up getting pins put in his leg to hold it in place. he was 9 months old


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Oh poor baby. I'd definately have that looked at by a specialist. It sure doesn't look 'right'.


----------



## synenergy52 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, guys... i will definitely seek a second opinion... it's just hard with my schedule. i'd assume most animal hospitals want you to walk in with the x-rays versus e-mailing them...


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow that doesn't look prety. Yes doctors preffer not to have e-mailed copies of x-rays. If your original vet does digital then a C/D copy of the x-rays would be best. That way the new vet can easily pull them up on their computer and adjust them and zoom in to however they prefer. If it's not possible to get a C/D or hard copy from your original Vet then I would print out the a copy on regualr printer paper so you at least have something in case the new vet is unable to access the internet. 

Just on a side note their paper clip marker is just hilarious, I wonder if they ever had a real marker and what happened to it. And the fingers in the first shot is a huge OSHA no no.


----------



## synenergy52 (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow... interesting. The vet is supposed to be well known and high ranking too..


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

If that were my puppy I would be on my way as soon as feasibly possible to an orthopedic specialist.

That looks TERRIBLE!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, it doesn't look like a good healing is happening there. 
I'm no expert of course, but I would think that a clean break would need to be set and pinned to heal properly, rather than just casted. A fracture (crack) casted would likely heal well, but since you had displacement in the first place, surgery would likely have been the best (though not the cheapest) bet.

Ask for a referral to an ortho specialist.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Ugh. There's a few things I find wrong with this whole scenario.

1. Rechecking a splint and bandage only every 2 weeks?!?!? I don't like that at all. IMO, this method (called external coaptation) needs to be checked every week. Equally important is this: if they did not immobilize the joints above and below the break the first time, they're asking for trouble (I see that the whole limb is immobilized now, but, was it always like this?). The limb has to have weight on it or the bone will just kinda demineralize but the joints have to be fixed to avoid improper healing.

2. The second is that despite how bad the recent xray looks, you can't make an accurate assessment of bone location without viewing the dorsal view as well. The lateral view that you have provided can be misleading without the other one. I hope they took two views (like they did on the day of hte break)...

3. I think most orthopedic specialists would agree that a splint is not the preferred method here. These guys I think need what's called an external fixation device or its internal counterpart (these will be referred to as an ORIF if it happens to come up in a consult). Often, both will make use of a plate or pins to secure the break. I stress these options because of the nature of hte break. You have to get some weight bearing on the limb (for reason above) but obviously you want to secure the break. It's a hell of a dilemma b/c it can be rather costly up front. 



Any chance you have that other xray from the recent set taken? I'd like to see a dorsal view.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree that the bone looks funny. I have no formal training in reading x-rays however my job has me reading them for my own purposes all the time (and I ask the doctors if I am right). It does look wrong and in humans they don't leave them misaligned. My little dog broke her's as well and it was merely a hairline and they sedated her and put her in a cast right away (not just a splint and her break was not as major). She even wore an e-collar to prevent her from licking it and getting any moisture underneath. My vet was very attentive about it (he even worked her in the same day without a 2nd thought). I do splints (again human only) all the time but it is only after plate and screws are in place. The only time splints are done with the bone not together is between the time the bone is broken and the surgery to fix it. I would see what a 2nd vet says. If it heals misaligned and she is so young it may cause her problems the rest of life.


----------



## synenergy52 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the additional info, guys. Tonite, we just noticed this on her bandage. I hope it's not blood. She wears a cone to sleep but sometimes when we're not looking, she licks this area. It's turning brown and smelly. We will take her to the vet tomorrow 

Edit: Mr. V, that's the only X-rays they provided to us. They took 4 views of the same side. No top view to my knowledge.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

It sure looks like Blood to me. hard to really tell if it's from her chewing on it and possibly her gums bleeding or if it could be workng it's way thru the splint. The close up looks like there's some under the green bandage. I would take her back in and have them check for an ulcer or rub sore at the very least and while you're there get the referral to the ortho. That xray looks HORRID.


----------



## synenergy52 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah she's going in tomorrow first thing... taking her to a specialist, etc etc is easier said than done when surgeries cost $2,000+  but i will try.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

My youngest daughter broke both her radius & her ulna at the same time on a tramopline "accident" a couple of years age...her arm literally looked like a piece of a cooked spaghetti noodle...at the ER, they did something there that I have not thus far read HERE...they put her "under", & RESET the bone alignment, & from there the cast was made...while the bones were properly "aligined"..she healed remarkably well, &, the bones "took-to" each other right off....I, really wonder if the vets in synergy's case actually "reset the bone" in the first place?? That is MY biggest question?


----------



## synenergy52 (Jun 7, 2010)

He reset the bone by manipulating it through the leg. When he reset the bone, it was 50% overlapped end-to-end. It seems the bone has moved.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

See though, when my daughters bones had been reset (proven by xrays prior cast), the bones aligined perfectly....just my own point/observation is all...wish your pup luck...from the xray pics provided, looks kinda like your doges healing process has gone downhill, NOT UPHILL.. wish you guys luck!!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks like she has somehow chewed on that bandage. Good your going to the vets tomorrow a wet bandage is not a good thing. 

I love that last picture. She is a little doll.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Sometimes, life is just too weird with the coincidences. At the small animal hospital this afternoon I was thinking of this exact topic. Here's why:

Chihuahua comes in with a complete break of radius and ulna, just above the carpus. At their first vet, they declined any advice of seeking surgical career and the external fixator device. They opted for the splint and left it on for a month and a half without coming back to have it checked like they were ordered to do. They took the vet's bandage off and decided to put the splint back on and wrap it with the ace type wrapping. SUPER TIGHT. Well... We had to sedate the dog very heavily just to get the bandage off b/c there was so much pain. I cut it all off very slowly only to find an arm full of necrotic tissue and the pads were literally peeling off in my fingers. X rays showed nothing but a disaster. Result? We're forcing them to give us the dog. Doing an amputation tomorrow afternoon (we just can't save the leg) and eventually finding a proper home for the dog. It made my stomach turn to think of a month and a half of pain and neglect. I just hope it lives through the surgery.


Synergy - this wasn't a story to freak you out and make you think the worst for your dog. It happened today and was fresh on my mind. I wanted it on here to provide a prime example why owners must be very diligent in the at home care for their dog when something serious like this comes up. I'm sure hundreds and hundreds of dogs have healed just fine with external splints - you just have to be on top of it and make sure you're following the doctor's orders.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

OP, 
If cost is an issue maybe you can get Care Credit or something similar to get a loan to pay off the surgery if needed.

This is the number one reason I got pet insurance. Some people find it easier to pay into a savings acct for their pet, but I don't. For 40 bucks a month I have the peace of mind that I won't have to make decisions for my dog based solely on finances. This does not mean it will save me alot of money, but it does make it easier to get the care she might need.

Either way, that cast needs to be looked at. 

Mr. V. I'm so glad you are seizing that dog. Poor thing. Damn humans.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

yappypappymom said:


> My youngest daughter broke both her radius & her ulna at the same time on a tramopline "accident" a couple of years age...her arm literally looked like a piece of a cooked spaghetti noodle...at the ER, they did something there that I have not thus far read HERE...they put her "under", & RESET the bone alignment, & from there the cast was made...while the bones were properly "aligined"..she healed remarkably well, &, the bones "took-to" each other right off....I, really wonder if the vets in synergy's case actually "reset the bone" in the first place?? That is MY biggest question?


I agree that the bones do not look like they have been realigned prior to getting it to heal. On the licking/chewing note...our dog wore her e-collar 24/7. We did not want to chance damage to her teeth, the cast or her skin underneath (from salivia getting running down into the cast and festering). We didn't crate her during this time b/c of the cone. She learned to kinda peg-leg walk/drag it with her when she wanted to move although she wasn't supposed to run b/c that may work the cast off. I 2nd the move to another vet.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm concerned about the wet, smelly area she is licking. If there was ANY moisture trapped under the splint when they wrapped it-or if she GETS any moisture under it- it can turn ugly fast! Please get it looked at for your peace of mind!

The bones are not healing in a good alignment. I suspect, as mentioned, an external fixation device, or an internal plate, would have been better. Now, they WILL heal this way. You might even find, over time, that the bump that will surely be formed by the misaligned bones will get a bit smaller. The problem is, at 3 weeks post break, they're pretty knitted together already!

Good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Need update please...

How is Mimi doing? I hope she's okay.


----------



## synenergy52 (Jun 7, 2010)

hey guys. We got mimis surgery done for about $1500. they attached an external bar to her leg by drilling two holes. shes doing great to this day and running around like nobody's business. thanks for all of your help and sorry for not getting back sooner! shes commpletely healthy and you cant tell she broke anything!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Great to hear!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

agility collie mom said:


> Ask for a referral to an orthopedic surgeon. Is there a teaching vet college in your area?


^^^This. I'm no expert at reading xrays. But have had a recent experience that makes me know that if I EVER have a badly broken bone in a dog again, I'm going board certified right away. Last November my Aussie, Ray, broke his humerus in two places (all we can figure is he got it caught high up in the chain link fence) My vet is 24/7 and in general they are great. Vet there thought he could handle it (it was an ugly break - the lower break at an acute angle.) It made sense to me to not be carting my dog in a honking big splint and on a morphine drip all over town so went with that choice. Two months later when the pin came out the plate (and bone) broke. Vet did another surgery with more pins and some wire. When he took the pins out, two months later, we still had a non-union (from looking at xrays and physical exam, he was quite certain Ray was healing well). Third time I gathered up all our xrays and history and went to the board certified surgeon who used BMP2, a bone graft from his hip and an external fixator. After the two non-unions, the xrays still don't look wonderful, but the leg is holding together and he's using it almost normally. I'm just thrilled that he now has a functional leg, and wish I'd gone to the specialist first. Could have saved my dog about 6 months of discomfort. My vet was very good to me, donating money towards the third surgery, and free physical therapy. I don't blame them and am sure the original surgeon is competent and did his best. But the specialist, I think, has the state-of-the-art skills to fix a difficult break more successfully. My experience with him has been overwhelmingly positive. I never paid anything for pain meds, or follow up xrays to him, and he's been very thorough in followup. The surgery wasn't really much more than the original surgery. The biggest extra expense was the BMP2 which is a human-use protein that promotes bone growth and is very expensive, but I suspect largely responsible for Ray still having the leg.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sigh. Have GOT to make a habit of reading the dates on posts. Glad you got Mimi to a specialist and glad she is doing great!


----------

